# HP Pavillion DV9000 won't boot up



## eberger1981 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi,
I have an HP pavillion DV9000(dv9008nr) Entertainment Notebook PC. 
Recently I was having problems with it not wanting to boot up, but after shutting it down completely and giving it time to rest, it would finally boot up. But now as of yesterday I had had it shut down (since I wasn't home) because I wasn't using it. It had been shut down for more than 24 hours and when I went to turn it on it wouldn't boot up at all. All I can get to show up on the screen if at all is the first screen that gives you the option to either use (ESC) to access boot options or (f10) for setup options. That stays visible for a few seconds and even that disappears soon after with the computer sounding like it's trying to do something. As I said, sometimes even the "HP Invent" screen wont even show. The computer keeps trying to start up and then shuts down and continues doing that until I shut it down completely again. 
I was thinking its possibly a fan problem since I can usually give it time to cool off since it would get pretty warm at times and when it was cool again it would boot back up. But this time after sitting for 24 hours plus it just won't boot up at all, so now I'm at a loss. Its not the screen, since I can access boot or setup menus. 

PLease help, any suggestions as to what I can do as inexpensively as possible would be appreciated. I can't afford a new computer. :sigh:

Thank You for any help you can give me. 
Laurie


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Take a look at the thread below and perform the steps.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html

Has the fan and vents been cleaned lately?


----------



## eberger1981 (Sep 5, 2009)

First of all, Thank you very much for responding to my post.

Next, I have read thru the info in your link, and I've done Step 1 without removing the CD/DVD Drive as I am not sure just how to do that. I've also done the first part of step 2. Meaning I have removed the access covers I could and used the compressed air to blow out any dust that may have been in there. I wasn't able to do the rest of step 2 as I don't know where the heat sink screw for the CPU is. Also I am not sure just what is the RAM modules are. I did remove and reseat a cpl of small looking card type objects and then replaced access covers. I've done the hard reset, but I haven't removed the CPU, since I don't know what or where that is.

I've also disconnected the what I believe was the motherboard battery..I wasnt able to remove it, but I was able to disconnect it for the 15 minutes mentioned. I tried to restart and got the same results. I've done step 3 as well, and sometimes I will get the “Operating System Not Found” message and others it just keeps trying to start with no display. It always does sound like its trying to boot off the CD/DVD drive..its always making the noise as if to access that drive.
I also did the HDD Test #1, entered Bios screen, made sure the first boot device was set to the CD/DVD drive etc and then saved and exited I shut it down and tried to restart it again with the recovery CD in place but it continues to still act like it wants to start with the screen sometimes showing me the options to either enter setup or bios. Sometimes I will get an informational screen which gives me the build date, tells me it's detected 2 CPUs, that my system RAM passed, something is shadowed(sorry I don't remember exactly what it all says and it doesnt stay there but goes to my boot menu option from there) It gives me 1 option on the boot menu, which is 1. ATAPI CD/DVD ROM Drive, and below that it says <enter setup> I can highlight either one of those and then press enter.
When I highlight the ROM Drive and press enter, it tells me "No Hard Drive Found, PC Recovery cannot be continued! And press any key to continue...
After I do that it goes back to trying to start again. shuts off and a second later tries again. I don't know if it means anything at all, but there is an area under the keyboard and to the right of my touchpad that gets warm after a time.. and I believe it is a second drive, but I am unable to find a way to remove and reseat that one

Ok, I hope you can make some sense of what I have told you here so far, and maybe give me some response as to what the problem is. 
Please bear with me.. I am just at a loss here, and really can't afford a costly fix at this point

Thanks again for your time...
Laurie

Oh, as to your question about the fan and vents being cleaned.. I blow them out frequently with compressed air. Mostly because it was helping me in being able to reboot the computer up til recently.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

The guide below will help identify and remove the components.

From reading your previous post it seems that the hard drive is not detected

*HP Pavilion dv9000 Maintenance Guide*


----------



## eberger1981 (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank You for your response again. 
I am not familiar with the term "bot detected" What does that mean and is that something I can fix, or at this point is it hopeless? 
I'm really hoping it's not a lost cause.. 

Another question, just for a matter of information...
I have a newer laptop that died some time back. The motherboard went bad on me suddenly and I couldn't afford to replace it for the price. Anyway, my question is this... This laptop is also an HP. I'm not exactly sure what model # it is as I can find 3 separate #'s On the inside top of screen it says its a dv2000, but on the back label it says...Product: HP Pavilion dv2500 and above where it say the warranty is 1 year it says dv2815nr. So I have no idea which mdl # it really is. I believe the last number (dv2815nr) is the official mdl number and it ran Windows Vista. The one I am trying to fix now runs Windows XP

Ok, back to my question.. Is there anything in the dv2815nr that is compatible and/or interchangeable that I can use to fix this dv9000 issues??
The only thing wrong with the dv2815 was the motherboard and it was just out of warranty when it died. But up til then it ran just fine. 

Thanks Again for any and all help you can give me here. I'll wait for your response b4 I try to do anything else, but I will look at the reference guide as to what is where on my computer

Laurie


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

> I am not familiar with the term "bot detected" What does that mean and is that something I can fix, or at this point is it hopeless?


Should read "not detected" 



> I believe the last number (dv2815nr) is the official mdl number and it ran Windows Vista.


The model number should be located under the bottom on the sticker (see below image marked #3)


----------



## eberger1981 (Sep 5, 2009)

I apologize for the error, I don't know how I could have read that wrong.. I see it says "not detected" now

Ok, so then the mdl# on my other laptop would be the dv2815nr. Is there anything on that laptop that could be used to fix this issue with the dv9008nr
As far as the hard drive not being detected now, is there a fix for that, or is the hard drive or something else the cause for it not to work now? 
I have an enclosure which I bought when the other laptop died so I could at least use the HD if needed.. would the HD work in there and if so, would that mean that it's not a HD issue afterall? Would the HD from the dv2815 work in the dv9008? Sorry for all the questions.. I'm really hoping I can fix this cheaply as possible

Thank You for your patience
Laurie


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

> I apologize for the error, I don't know how I could have read that wrong.. I see it says "not detected" now


No need you were absolutely correct. It was edited to read correctly

From what I can find both laptop use SATA hard drive (you can inspect them to be sure)


----------



## eberger1981 (Sep 5, 2009)

If I would put the HD from my dv2815nr in the dv9008, would it boot up or cause more issues? I believe it is a larger size drive than the one currently in there.


----------



## eberger1981 (Sep 5, 2009)

As long as I'm asking questions.. why is it that sometimes the opening screen which allows me to access the Bios/setup options come up and sometimes it doesn't. Does that hint toward a motherboard issue? and would the fan have any part at all in the fact that it continues to cycle trying to boot up.. could it be that it isnt sufficient somehow to cool the laptop now and its sensing that? 
Sorry for all the questions.. I have for some time suspected the fan may have a part in how it was running lately since I would tend to leave it running quite a few hours at a time and it would at times get very warm.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If the fan was malfunctioning you would still be able to detected the hard drive in the BIOS.

If the other drive is the same type then it will identify a problem with the hard drive or the motherboard.

With the problems that you are having I'm leaning toward motherboard malfunction.


----------



## eberger1981 (Sep 5, 2009)

I was really hoping you wouldn't say that, there's just no way I can afford to buy a motherboard at this point in time, I may as well buy a brand new computer for the cost of some of those. If its a malfunction, then that(motherboard) would need to be replaced I assume. Is the fact that I can access the bios/setup at times and sometimes not, a sign that it may be a motherboard issue? 
The only computer I have available at this time is the one I have been using to work this thru with you. Its slow to say the least...its an older Gateway running XP also and needs reformatting and I have been putting that off for awhile now. but its considerably smaller in Memory and HD so it won't be quite as efficient for everything I need it for. 

As long as I am asking questions, I was wondering too if you could possibly check into a previous problem I have posted here about my PC Tower Its under the heading of On/Off button won't turn on PC. I was wondering if you could possibly offer any other suggestions on what I could try to possibly get that up and running. 
As you can see I am having my share of issues with computers and running out of options since I can't really afford to take them in and have them fixed.

I really do appreciate your time and effort in trying to come to a solution for me here.. Thank You so much for your patience!
Laurie


----------

